# bobcat s570



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

what can you expect to get off a new 2013 s570 bobcat that the dealer is quoting around $39,500? Has anyone bought one of the new models yet? this one has the A71 package plus, 2 spd, block heater, hydraulic bucket positioning, sjc controls,68" low pro bucket, std 8ply tires, suspension seat attachment control kit, cab acc. pakage.


----------



## svc turf (Sep 11, 2013)

I just went to the dealer today and got a quote for a 2013 bobcat S570 H51 package, 2 speed, SJC controls, 8 foot plow, heavy duty tires, 68" buckets, radio. Came to $50,000 even. Sticker shock for sure


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I little diff pricing up here, but around $43-47g's up here, depending on options


----------

